# Anyone on Cepheus Leader?



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

I don't know what is worse. The wait from ordering to ED, or the wait from drop off to redelivery. I'm going to have to say the latter. 

Congrats on the bimmer. What did you get?


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks. I got a alpine white/coral red 335i Sedan M sport - black kidney grilles - M Sport exhaust. I wish I did ED. The wait time for the vessel to hit the delivery port is definitely a killer. What did you get?


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Nice! Mine is the "big brother"...alpine white/sakhir orange M5. I have my black front and side grills siting in my office ready for install once it is in my garage.


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Damn!!! The M5 soooo... (Speechless) That's a pretty sick!! Congrats!


----------



## chriscali (Oct 21, 2012)

*hey there*

I have my car on same ship too. The ship might get to P H, in 24 25 oct. but droping off off all cars might take up to 5 days. transglobal says. imagine there is final port as far as I remeber. and they have few thousands cars, new and used. you will be able to pic up the car from port on Nov 1. or so. taking many cars off the ship takes at least few good bussiness days.

I wait updates for my car too.


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ya. I can't wait! My CA told me that if the car is one if the first out then it might be at the dealership in 1-2 days


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

chriscali said:


> I have my car on same ship too. The ship might get to P H, in 24 25 oct. but droping off off all cars might take up to 5 days. transglobal says. imagine there is final port as far as I remeber. and they have few thousands cars, new and used. you will be able to pic up the car from port on Nov 1. or so. taking many cars off the ship takes at least few good bussiness days.
> 
> I wait updates for my car too.


There is a chance that the ship will stop in San Diego before Port Hueneme. I don't think that it will be 5+ sailing days behind the FIDELIO, which has already departed for Tacoma.

In looking at the ports that the CEPHEUS LEADER stopped at in Europe and the amount of time spent at each, I my bet is that it will be in San Diego in the next day, spend 8 hours in port, then sail on to Port Hueneme arriving on the 24th...which would be on-schedule. Keep in mind that it left Bremerhaven 3 days late :thumbdwn:

All of the non-ED cars have it pretty easy...all clear customs on the boat and the VDC can process up to 600 cars per day. ED cars are a completely different story. All have to be inspected and then they clear and move on to the VDC. In the case of my car, it will have its oil pump replaced while there before heading to the dealer.

Fingers crossed for fast customs agent(s) and expedited VDC processing


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow... Thanks for the info  I just wanna wait at the port and hop in my car when it arrives!!!


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Marktroy19 said:


> Wow... Thanks for the info  I just wanna wait at the port and hop in my car when it arrives!!!


LOL...you and me both.


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

LOL... I'm just waiting for my CA to say... "Hey! Your car is here!"


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

The CEPHEUS LEADER is back in-range. Off the coast of Baja, headed to San Diego:


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sweet!!!!! It's getting closer!!


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

nice! well it updated again.
its passing cedros islands


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice!!! Go Cepheus Leader Go!


----------



## tredirtyfive (Apr 1, 2010)

Hurry Please...Gwaar!!!


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Haha! I know... tredeirtyfive... what did you get?


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

nice we're in San Diego!
please post when you guys get the call from your CAs!


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice!!!! I talked to my CA... He's hoping it will be at the dealership by the 30th. That's after all the extra goodies are installed


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Finally. Seemed like an eternity to get to this point. Few more hours, and then hopefully on its way to Port Hueneme


----------



## Marktroy19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes!!!! It's soooooooo close!!


----------

